# offset on 2000 audi a6 2.7t?



## callahancuster (Sep 12, 2008)

will an offset of +30 fit on my car?
00 audi a6 2.7t


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: offset on 2000 audi a6 2.7t? (callahancuster)*

in running an 18 x 9 et 32 rear and et 37 front.


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.1010tires.com/tech.asp?type=wheels


----------

